# HO Exhaust Manifolds



## HANK67 (May 19, 2010)

I have the opportunity to purchase a pair of 68 HO exhaust manifolds at a good price. Will these bolt into a 65 gto and clear the frame?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

They'll bolt right up and clear the frame fine as long as they're the "A" body manifolds and not "F" body.


----------



## HANK67 (May 19, 2010)

They are the A body style. Thanks for the reply.


----------

